# What acoustic do you play the most?



## Guncho (Jun 16, 2015)

I own a Martin D-18 and a Yamaha FG830 but they live in cases. My Yamaha FG441S lives on my wall so I end up playing it the most. Which acoustic do you play the most?


----------



## Ronniedblues (Jan 29, 2021)

My ‘96 D35 gets the most playing time. I posted a pic yesterday in another thread, so







here’s a different pic.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

HD28V mostly. It’s on a stand in my living room with about 6 others mainly electrics these days. If I have all of them out it’s too many guitars to trip over. Also depends what I’m doing; I used the D18 for open mics so practiced on it a lot getting songs ready but that’s over for the next few years due to the lucky 19. Of all my acoustics the 28 is the best for me and it fits my voice without any effort so always reach for it.


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

This one:









‘06 Simon & Patrick Showcase


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

When I'm on the main floor, I'm playing this 12 string
















If I'm upstairs, I'm playing this 6 string

Play the most? the 12 string


----------



## Stephenlouis (Jun 24, 2019)

In my case, it is room specific. In my bedroom, I have a Ryoji, upstairs office a bunch but beside my music stand another Ryoji, I will pull down one of the others on occasion. If I'm in my kitchen it's a Gretsch resonator, Living room has a Suzuki three s and an Ovation custom elite( they dont make them like that one anymore.) in my music room I tend to reach for a very fine old Morris, but lately also my Seagal 12 string because Im starting to love the sound. I keep trying my Epiphone masterbilt, but I just don't love it, the affair lasted all of a month. It is still a work of art though. The others tend to be appreciating wall art.



​


----------



## gretsch4me (Jun 2, 2018)

Tough call. All four of my Martins produce their own distinctive sound and each has it's own ease of playability and appeal. I would say it's pretty even time amongst the four for me.

Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected] (May 4, 2012)

I have a Simon and Patrick Cedar that I've had for 20 years and it's broken in really nice. Plays beautifully and feels like home.


----------



## Scottone (Feb 10, 2006)

Probably my J-50, but I just picked up a Martin 00-17 and its getting a lot of attention. BTW, the J-45 in the pic is now gone.





  








59 J50 and J45




__
Scottone


__
Apr 9, 2020


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

I reach most often for my J-185, followed by my GS-mini.


----------



## BEACHBUM (Sep 21, 2010)

These two pretty much get equal time.

1980 MIJ Martin/Sigma D10 Anniversary









Guild D140CE









Through this


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

Its the Taylor GS Mini as it is here with me where I work and surf.


----------



## mawmow (Nov 14, 2017)

None... As you may have already noticed, I rotate my guitars from day to day, and I may play three times the same day, so, I would not say I play one of these more than another : I almost play them all every week.


----------



## OldGuitarPlayer (Feb 25, 2013)

For the last few years (until recently) I have only had one acoustic guitar so basically this is the one I play most often since I didn't have a choice. 



























It's a 1976 Morris W604M that I found in a used guitar store 3 years ago. Amazing shape for a 45 year old guitar. 
A testament to the durability of a well made all laminate instrument. Not a crack, loose brace or lifting bridge to be seen anywhere and perfect action all the way up the neck. Even with the "adjustable" saddle gimmick it's the best sounding plywood guitar I've ever heard. It's been my main busking guitar for 3 years.

Nice laminated rosewood back and sides.


----------



## mawmow (Nov 14, 2017)

Godin 5th Avenue I had put new strings on last week.


----------



## mawmow (Nov 14, 2017)

Oops ! Wrong thread... Sorry !


----------



## BMW-KTM (Apr 7, 2015)

The 214 because that's the one that lives in my living room. 

I don't know if this ever happens to you guys or if I'm just weird but sometimes, if there's a song playing on a movie I'm watching or if I am just puttering about the house while listening to albums I will become curious about a song's chord structure. Normally when I hear a song on a movie that I don't have in my library, I will first imagine the key signature. That's just the way my brain works. It's not always easy figuring out the key signature just by listening but if there are any cowboy guitar chords at all in the song I will pin that chord down instantly and then the key comes quickly. 

So there I am, listening to the song and in my head I'm following the chord changes and giving them names and also listening for those little transitional chords that give a song its flavour. Sometimes a progression eludes my imagination. I just can't picture in my head what I just heard. At that point I will pause the movie or the song and grab the 214 and try to replicate the sequence I just heard.

That's why it is my most often played acoustic. It's a good guitar but I don't love it nearly as much as the 814 that lives in its case but because the 214 is always out it's the one I pick up on those spurs of moments.


(Yes, 95% of the time the key signature I came up with in my head is correct)


----------



## OldGuitarPlayer (Feb 25, 2013)

BMW-KTM said:


> The 214 because that's the one that lives in my living room.
> 
> I don't know if this ever happens to you guys or if I'm just weird but sometimes, if there's a song playing on a movie I'm watching or if I am just puttering about the house while listening to albums I will become curious about a song's chord structure. Normally when I hear a song on a movie that I don't have in my library, I will first imagine the key signature. That's just the way my brain works. It's not always easy figuring out the key signature just by listening but if there are any cowboy guitar chords at all in the song I will pin that chord down instantly and then the key comes quickly.
> 
> ...


I play along with the radio or tv all the time. Even more so when I was younger in the 70's and just learning to play on the acoustic guitar. We all learned to play from records or tapes back then. It's fun and good ear training!


----------



## Tarbender (Apr 7, 2006)

BEACHBUM said:


> These two pretty much get equal time.
> 
> 1980 MIJ Martin/Sigma D10 Anniversary
> View attachment 349942


I also have a "1980 MIJ Martin/Sigma D10 Anniversary" which gets most of my attention, great guitar. FYI - Martin only made 100 of these so it's unusual to see 2 of these on the same forum. After 40 years, I'm sure some have been destroyed, which makes these ever rarer .


----------



## OldGuitarPlayer (Feb 25, 2013)

Tarbender said:


> I also have a "1980 MIJ Martin/Sigma D10 Anniversary" which gets most of my attention, great guitar. FYI - Martin only made 100 of these so it's unusual to see 2 of these on the same forum. After 40 years, I'm sure some have been destroyed, which makes these ever rarer .


I was not aware that only 100 of those were ever made. Those older MIJ Sigmas are lovely guitars. I owned a 90's Korean Sigma/Martin DM2 and it was very heavily made all laminate guitar. It was a nice player but not a tone monster.


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

I rotate a lot, but this year it’s been my Halcyon Grand Auditorium split with the Waterloo Rosewood Jumbo King.

Most recently, I picked up a killer 50s Original J-45 that has been getting all of my attention.


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

I was blessed in a sad way last year as a very old friend of mine passed away and left me his D-28 Martin. I tend to grab that one more and more because of its wonderful full bodied tone and easy playability. I wish my friend was still around but i feel good when i play it.


----------



## Zbingu (Sep 21, 2013)

I picked up a Geronimo Mateos Jazz B at the beginning of the pandemic and I've been really digging the super tight and responsive tone. It's way more versatile than I thought it would be. Obviously it covers the gipsy jazz sounds but it also sounds nice for bluesy folky stuff, fingerpicking and even for rock/metal riffs.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

I have 2 acoustics--an S&P woodland 12 string with a cedar top, and an old MIJ classical --I play the 12 string more, but both get playing time.


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

Shithawk. 1991 2001 Seagull S6.

Edit: oops. I aged it by a decade


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

I'm in the same boat as the OP. I have "really nice" guitars that live in their cases. They come out often, but the one that gets the most play is the one always out in the open. Yamaha F-310. 
Someone gave me the guitar 15yrs ago. I paid to have it set up, I swapped out the original open back tuners for some Grovers, and it is a tank! More nicks, dings, & dents than a bumper car but it is without question the most played.


----------



## surgerichard (Jul 23, 2018)

Just got this LS6M last week, and really enjoy it!









Envoyé de mon SM-G960W en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## OldGuitarPlayer (Feb 25, 2013)

surgerichard said:


> Just got this LS6M last week, and really enjoy it!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's gorgeous! Congrats!


----------



## Paul the Canuck (Mar 4, 2021)

I find that more and more I’m drawn to the old Yamaki A342S that was my mother’s last guitar! Rosewood and Spruce top aged to a golden honey colour! And sound sooooo sweet! After that the only guitar that sounds close is my D-35!!!!!


----------



## surgerichard (Jul 23, 2018)

OldGuitarPlayer said:


> That's gorgeous! Congrats!


Thanks!

Envoyé de mon SM-G960W en utilisant Tapatalk


----------

